

Unicorn: A System for Searching the Social Graph [pdf] - simonw
https://www.facebook.com/download/138915572976390/UnicornVLDB-final.pdf

======
pagekicker
Can someone smart summarize what is surprising or educational in this paper?

~~~
maxdemarzi
Graph Search at Facebook scale is hard. They have to use tricks to get
relevant results quickly. WeakAnd, StrongOr to limit connectedness.

If you are working on a smaller scale... it's easier.

Post: [http://maxdemarzi.com/2013/01/28/facebook-graph-search-
with-...](http://maxdemarzi.com/2013/01/28/facebook-graph-search-with-cypher-
and-neo4j/)

Code:
[https://github.com/maxdemarzi/neo_graph_search](https://github.com/maxdemarzi/neo_graph_search)

Demo:
[http://neographsearch.maxdemarzi.com/](http://neographsearch.maxdemarzi.com/)

------
bitwize
Meanwhile, somewhere in the NSA, a presentation illuminates a darkened room:

UNICORN: Identifying Potential Terrorists by Walking the Graph of Known Social
Connections

~~~
Tichy
It's hardly an original idea to try to identify terrorists via social
networks.

